# I cut Milo's hair!!!! Pics!



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I did it! I bought a clippers and cut his hair!:w00t:

I made mistakes, but it was only my first time. Hopefully I will do better next time.

He was in no mood for pics so sorry about his sad face.




























I bought him a new shirt.


----------



## maltemom09 (Jan 27, 2010)

Awwww Milo looks so sweet in his new haircut!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: Orla- you did a fabulous job. :chili::chili: I love that cut on Milo with the body close, the legs long and the face...perfect.:wub::wub: I think he looks like he came from a groomer I love his shirt on him too. Isn't it fun for him to be able to wear clothes with the shorter cut? Bravo!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Orla you did a great job! :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

great haircut!! :chili: you did a wonderful job  I love his new polo too! Milo looks very preppy and handsome :yes: 
where did you end up purchasing the shirt from?(saw the thread with multiple polo suggestions)


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh I love his cut!!! You did a great job Orla! ANd he has a nice little compact body. Ooh and I see someone is finally wearing his polo - he looks so cute!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Very good job! I'm impressed! :aktion033: Milo looks great!!!!


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

:aktion033::aktion033: What a fantastic job!!! I am very impressed!! It really looks professional and he looks absolutely adorable!! Way to go!:thumbsup:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I think you did GREAT  love it :wub: now his shirts can appear more clear (in other words, hair doesn't get covered that much). 

Gee, I am terrible at cutting the malts' hair on my own. It was a disaster when I tried it on Snowy once! hmm, I think I am sending both malts your way for hair cuts


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

maltemom09 said:


> Awwww Milo looks so sweet in his new haircut!


Thanks!



Snowbody said:


> :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: Orla- you did a fabulous job. :chili::chili: I love that cut on Milo with the body close, the legs long and the face...perfect.:wub::wub: I think he looks like he came from a groomer I love his shirt on him too. Isn't it fun for him to be able to wear clothes with the shorter cut? Bravo!


Thanks Sue! 
I think the cut suits him - its what I wanted from the groomer in the first place, but he left his hair long - I actually prefer it now after I cut it!

I am so happy he can wear clothes now without becoming a matted mess!



mysugarbears said:


> Orla you did a great job! :aktion033::aktion033:


Thanks Debbie!



yeagerbum said:


> great haircut!! :chili: you did a wonderful job  I love his new polo too! Milo looks very preppy and handsome :yes:
> where did you end up purchasing the shirt from?(saw the thread with multiple polo suggestions)


Thanks! 
I got that shirt from ebay - it was only like 3 or 4 euro including P&P so bargain!!



Johita said:


> Oh I love his cut!!! You did a great job Orla! ANd he has a nice little compact body. Ooh and I see someone is finally wearing his polo - he looks so cute!


Thanks Edith! 
I just love that polo - I have been looking for polo shirts for him for a few months and I finally found that one!:chili:



The A Team said:


> Very good job! I'm impressed! :aktion033: Milo looks great!!!!


Thanks Pat!


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Milo lookes awesome!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i posted on fb , he looks great and i would have thought he went to a groomers if u wouldnt have said it was u !! i love his blue n white polo


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Orla you did a fantastic job on Milo! :aktion033: He really looks amazing! I can't believe the transformation...he looks so tiny now. :wub:

I love being able to groom the dogs myself (although I get worn out sometimes from having to do it myself each time!) because you can experiment with different things and don't have to try and explain to a groomer what it is exactly you're trying to achieve.

I adore his new polo, it looks great on him! Good job for taking the plunge & clipping him yourself! :chili:


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

he looks so handsome in his new do and his shirt


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

You did a fantastic job :aktion033::aktion033: I had the opposite happen with the groomer, she left it so you could see pink skin through it was so short. It is great doing it yourself as you can keep it around that length without going to the groomer. He looks really cute :tender: :wub:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

lori said:


> :aktion033::aktion033: What a fantastic job!!! I am very impressed!! It really looks professional and he looks absolutely adorable!! Way to go!:thumbsup:


Thanks Lori! 


Katkoota said:


> I think you did GREAT  love it :wub: now his shirts can appear more clear (in other words, hair doesn't get covered that much).
> 
> Gee, I am terrible at cutting the malts' hair on my own. It was a disaster when I tried it on Snowy once! hmm, I think I am sending both malts your way for hair cuts


Thanks Kat! I just love his hair this length - I don't like inbetween on him - either really short or really long! 

send your 2 to me any day :wub:


munchkn8835 said:


> Milo lookes awesome!


Thanks!



uniquelovdolce said:


> i posted on fb , he looks great and i would have thought he went to a groomers if u wouldnt have said it was u !! i love his blue n white polo


aw thanks! 



LJSquishy said:


> Orla you did a fantastic job on Milo! :aktion033: He really looks amazing! I can't believe the transformation...he looks so tiny now. :wub:
> 
> I love being able to groom the dogs myself (although I get worn out sometimes from having to do it myself each time!) because you can experiment with different things and don't have to try and explain to a groomer what it is exactly you're trying to achieve.
> 
> I adore his new polo, it looks great on him! Good job for taking the plunge & clipping him yourself! :chili:


Thanks!! 
He seems so much smaller when I pick him up - he's pretty small anyway but now even smaller!

You were my inspiration in deciding to cut his hair myself - you do such an amazing job on London and Preston! 



MaxnMinnie said:


> he looks so handsome in his new do and his shirt


Thank you!



silverhaven said:


> You did a fantastic job :aktion033::aktion033: I had the opposite happen with the groomer, she left it so you could see pink skin through it was so short. It is great doing it yourself as you can keep it around that length without going to the groomer. He looks really cute :tender: :wub:



Thanks!

I know lots of people who have had their dogs hair cut too short by groomers - it looks so extreme!


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

What a great job!!! Love Milo!! Now he can wear lots of clothes!!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

moshi melo said:


> What a great job!!! Love Milo!! Now he can wear lots of clothes!!!


Thanks!  I love putting clothes on him


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

That looks great Orla! That is the same cut I had Terra in before she had her pups. I had to cut her legs short for the birth. Now that the pups are weaned I am going to grow her legs out again.

I just love Milo, he's so handsome!! :wub:


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Oh he looks so cute and sad at the same time...awwww..He is saying mummy what happened to my all over blankie...Kisses from me and Max


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Wow Orla you did a great job....I wish I had the nerve to cut my gangs hair...Just love the Polo shirt...


----------



## sunnycleveland (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh what a great job! I love the shirt too!


----------



## cometgrrl (Dec 31, 2010)

Orla, he looks adorable! I love it! I can only hope that Indy will turn out as well once I am brave enough to try.

I used to do Comet, but he had extremely curly hair for maltese, so he was shaved pretty short all over, with a face trim, and I want Indy to look more like what you've done with Milo.

- Brie


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

missiek said:


> That looks great Orla! That is the same cut I had Terra in before she had her pups. I had to cut her legs short for the birth. Now that the pups are weaned I am going to grow her legs out again.
> 
> I just love Milo, he's so handsome!! :wub:


Thanks Kelly!
I think it's a really nice cut!



malteseboy22 said:


> Oh he looks so cute and sad at the same time...awwww..He is saying mummy what happened to my all over blankie...Kisses from me and Max


haha - he was more sad that he had to go through all the grooming and the picture time! lol!



mary-anderson said:


> Wow Orla you did a great job....I wish I had the nerve to cut my gangs hair...Just love the Polo shirt...


Thanks Mary!



sunnycleveland said:


> Oh what a great job! I love the shirt too!


Thank you!



cometgrrl said:


> Orla, he looks adorable! I love it! I can only hope that Indy will turn out as well once I am brave enough to try.
> 
> I used to do Comet, but he had extremely curly hair for maltese, so he was shaved pretty short all over, with a face trim, and I want Indy to look more like what you've done with Milo.
> 
> - Brie


Thanks Brie!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

You did a great job, Orla! Milo looks super adorable!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

What a wonderful job you did! You should be proud of yourself. Milo looks ready for all those sweaters and shirts.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

princessre said:


> You did a great job, Orla! Milo looks super adorable!





Cosy said:


> What a wonderful job you did! You should be proud of yourself. Milo looks ready for all those sweaters and shirts.


Thank you Sophia and Brit!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Orla! Good for you! :aktion033:
Milo looks amazing!
Now can you please come to Canada to do one of mine's hair? 

I still haven't used my clipper set :blush:
Still just my scissors...

I love the style you gave him
and yay! he has a polo shirt! :chili: Very cute!


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

Yay, he looks fabulous!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Brilliant, simply brilliant!
I do love the short cuts on a guy! He is sooooooooooo handsome.
You are pretty talented Orla---open your own business now!


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Orla, he looks fantastic!!! Reminds me of Ritzy!  I recently cut her down as well.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

You did a good job, Orla! He looks great and so adorable in his shirt.:wub: Love your pics!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Canada said:


> Orla! Good for you! :aktion033:
> Milo looks amazing!
> Now can you please come to Canada to do one of mine's hair?
> 
> ...


Thanks! 

I'd love to come to Canada to groom your 2 (I actually might be in Canada in the kind of near future)



Mindi's mom said:


> Yay, he looks fabulous!


Thanks! 



edelweiss said:


> Brilliant, simply brilliant!
> I do love the short cuts on a guy! He is sooooooooooo handsome.
> You are pretty talented Orla---open your own business now!


aw thanks Sandi! 



SilkamMaltese said:


> Orla, he looks fantastic!!! Reminds me of Ritzy!  I recently cut her down as well.


Thanks Karla! 
Post some pics of Ritzy please - I love that little girl :wub:



aprilb said:


> You did a good job, Orla! He looks great and so adorable in his shirt.:wub: Love your pics!


Thanks!


----------



## sandygrao (Oct 5, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

I love Milo - he is so gorgeous!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

sandygrao said:


> Looks great!


 Thanks 


Luna'sMom said:


> I love Milo - he is so gorgeous!


 Thanks Kylie


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

:Cute Malt::Cute Malt::Cute Malt::Cute Malt:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Deborah said:


> :Cute Malt::Cute Malt::Cute Malt::Cute Malt:


Thank you


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh!!!! He looks WONDERFUL! You did a GREAT job!!!!! I LOVE that cut!!! He looks adorable and handsome.


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

oh he looks sooo cute!! just gorgeous


----------

